# witam i pytanie o splashutils

## EndrjuX

witam wszystkich, w sumie to zarejestrowalem sie to po to zeby napisac tego posta... (ehh szkoda)

otóż mam sobie taki problem, mam kernel 2.6.11 (vesafb-tng) i jakos nie dzialalo pod nim stare splashutils, odmaskowalem najnowsze (1.1.9.3) i zainstalowalem. pod koniec kompilacji pisalo ze trzeba zmienic troche command line wiec tak zrobilem....

mialo byc tak (lilo):

```
append="video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@85 splash=silent,fadein,tty:8,theme:gentoomatrix-aqua CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"
```

no wiec tak tez zrobilem uruchomilem lilo i reboot.... i nagle pisze mi ze silent nie bedzie dzialalc bo nie ustawilem CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 w kernel command line  :Shocked:  i torche mnie zatkalo bo przecierz napisalem....

no wlasnie i oczywiscie nie dziala.....

teraz mam verbose i jest ok ale chcialbym silent... szczegolnie dziwi mnie ten komunikat....

może ktos z Was cos wie na ten temat  :Smile: 

//dodam ze szukalem na tym forum i jest jeden topic o gensplash ale nie ma tam nic o tty a google w ogole nic o tym nie wie...

pozdrawiam!

Endrju.

----------

## damjanek

tak profilaktycznie:

wygenerowales nowego initram-a na nowej wersji splashutils ?

----------

## Zwierzak

bardzo niedawno o tym pisalem!

Poszukaj, naprawde ci sie szukac nie chce, a problem byl rozwiazany.

Pozatym Pamietaj ze w nazwach stylow program rozroznia duze i male litery (chyba ze zapiszesz je na vfat) tak jak system plikow

----------

## arsen

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> bardzo niedawno o tym pisalem!
> 
> Poszukaj, naprawde ci sie szukac nie chce, a problem byl rozwiazany.
> 
> Pozatym Pamietaj ze w nazwach stylow program rozroznia duze i male litery (chyba ze zapiszesz je na vfat) tak jak system plikow

 

Panie Zwierzak......pokaż że był ten sam problem, z tego co ja widze   tu to nie dokładnie to samo, dwa różne problemy gdzie wspólnym mianownikiem jest splashutils.

----------

## EndrjuX

na prawde szukalem na forum i o tym i tty nic nie znalazlem (tylko topic angielski, obserwuje go ale na razie cicho)

damjanek: tak wygenerowalem nowa wersje  :Smile: 

mysle tak czy by nie zrobic downgrade i zobaczyc moze sie uda, ale w howto wg. ktorego robilem pisze ze do 2.6 trzeba nowa wersje...

nazwy plikow sa dobre a i console z duzej tak jak powinno byc...

opisze to co sie dzieje jak tam silent i te tty wszystkie

otoz pojawia sie splash z progress barem ale tekst w konsoli go nadpisuj i progress sie nie rusza, potem ekran sie przesuwa i nagle na gorze ekranu pojawia sie kawalek splasha z progressem, ten sie porusza i jak dochodzi do 66% to nagle znika z góry i pojawia sie na dole i staje.... nie mozna nic wpisywac do konsoli (nie ma $ ani logowania jak sie pisze to po prostu wypisuje to na ekranie) ani sie przelaczyc na inna (pozostaje reset z obudowy)

----------

## sebas86

Do niedawna miałem ten sam problem, tylko tryb verbose działał poprawnie. Do niedawna to znaczy do dziś. Zapewne masz devfs (też miałem) zamień na udev. Problem pewnie w niewłaściwym nazwenictwie plików specjalnych odpowiadających za konsole w nowych wersjach splashutils. W sumie mniejsza z tym, ważne, że teraz działa a temat splash livecd-2005.1 jest całkiem fajny  :Very Happy: . Tylko z udev można mieć trochę problemów ale da się to chyba rozgryść. Tutaj jest opis jak ustawić wszystko krok po korku.

----------

## mbar

a tak poza tym to wybranie "silent" wymaga opcji kernela "quiet"

----------

## sebas86

 *mbar wrote:*   

> a tak poza tym to wybranie "silent" wymaga opcji kernela "quiet"

 

Tak to też, ale init na devfs przy wszystkich tych samych opcjach nie potrafił się dostosować. Po zmianie splashutils na nowsze tak mi się narobiło, więc zajrzałem do dokumentacji i tam mi się coś obiło z udev ale nie pamiętam już w jakim kontekście, szkoda, że dopiero dzisiaj postanowiłem poeksperymentować, w końcu prze piątym restarcie zadziałało  :Smile:  (bo wcześniej zachciało mi się jeszcze pomęczyć ustawienia, które i tak nic nie zmieniały  :Rolling Eyes: ).

----------

## Padre

Sory ze powracam do tematu ale zgodnie z tym co piszecie dodanie opcji quiet powoduje poprawne wyswietlanie silent splash'a.

```
kernel 

/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@75 splash=silent,theme:Shodan quiet

```

Nie wiem gdzie popelnilem blad ale u mnie to nie dziala.

Owszem gdzy wpisze samo splash=silent bez opcji kernela quiet mam podobnie jak w/w czyli splash jest zamazywany przez informacje z kernela,

a nastepnie przesuwa sie ku gorze po to zeby przed samym logowaniem sie w koncu pojawic na miejscu.

Niemniej jednak gdy mam ustawione 

```

/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@75  splash=verbose,theme:Shodan quiet

```

wszystko wydaje sie dzialac jak nalezy.

Wydaje sie poniewaz dostaje komunikat jeden albo 2 nie wiem od czego to jest zalezne:

```

Couldn't load font file

Couldn't load 0 pt font from (null)

```

Szukalem na google i na forum. Znalazlem ten watek,

ktory nastepnie doprowadzil mnie do tego.

Z kolei chyba na google(albo gdzies indziej) znalazlem wzmianke o tym ze w /etc/splash powinien byc plik luxisri.ttf.

Jezeli go tam nie ma to trzeba skopiowac z /usr/share/fonts/TTF

W/w plik u mnie tam sie znajdowal ... ale dla pewnosci podmienilem go na tego z /usr/share..../TTF.

Pozniej wlaczenie opcji w /etc/conf.d/splash 

```

SPLASH_FONT="luxisri.ttf"

```

Zarowno reemerge splashutils, podmienienie fontow (ktore juz i tak tam byly) jak i ustawienie zmiennej nie przynioslo rezultatow

Wydaje mi sie ze oba te bledy silent i fonty moga byc ze soba powiazane ale nie wiem w jaki sposob.

Jezeli ktos spotkal sie z podobnym problemem bede wdzieczny za wszelkiego typu pomoc.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## sebas86

Ten błąd też mi się pokazywał, skopiuj czcionkę lub zrób dowiązanie symboliczne. Odpowiedni plik zapewne jest w temacie którego używasz. Nie mniej przy dobrze ustawionym splashu tego komunikatu nie powinno być widać, powinien skorzystać z czcionki domyślnej. Opcja quiet odnosi się tylko do kernela, dalej pokazują się komunikaty np. init itd. na które nie ma już wpływu.

Ja z opcją quit miałem ten problem (przesuwający się progres bar, i na koniec blokanda na konsolę), rozwiązaniem było zmiana devfs na udev.

Radzę poszukać tego pliku (czcionki) w /etc/splash/twój_temat i wykonać kopię lub link do katalogu /etc/splash.

----------

## Padre

Niestety w /etc/splash/temat nie mam zadnych czcionek. 

Wogle caly temat byl skonwertowany z bootsplasha za pomoca narzedzia "bootsplash2fbsplash"

udev jest.

----------

## sebas86

To wgraj jakiś temat za pomocą emerge, ja mam u siebie splash-themes-livecd całkiem przyjemne  :Smile: .

----------

## Padre

Po zainstalowaniu splash themes live cd / splash themes gentoo i uzycie przykladowo emergence tylko zmienil mi sie numer w erorze:

```

Couldn't load 26 pt font from (null)

```

26 to wielkosc czcionki ktora jest ustawiona w pliku "rozdzielczosc.cfg" 

null to pewnie sciezka do pliku z fontami.

Ale gdzie ustawic ta sciezke to jeszcze nie wiem.

----------

## sebas86

Ja sam nie do końca jestem pewien w którym miejscu dokładnie jest potrzenby ten plik. Tak się składa, że mam go w dwóch miejscach. W /etc/splash i /etc/splash/temat_którego_używam. Aha sprawdź jeszcze w odpowiednim konfigu jaki jest font wymagany. Będzie to zapewne text_font (u mnie jest test_font=Vera.ttf bo akurat z tego pliku korzysta mój temat), więc sprawdź czy nazwa się zgadza, stwórz jeszcze raz init ram dysk i spróbuj (ja dla odmiany mam temat wkompilowany w jądro - patrz /usr/doc/splash/quickstart).  :Smile: 

----------

## Padre

Sory za glupia prosbe ... czy moglbys mi wkleic wynik polecenia :

cat /etc/splash/<Twoj temat>/1024x768.config ?

Qrde dokladnie teraz nie pamietam czy ten plki konfiguracyjny tak sie nazywa bo nie mam gentoo na chacie.

Chodzi mi o odpowiedni plki konfiguracyjny (nie lubie formulowac po pijanemu mysli).

Dopiero w poniedzialek bede mogl sprawdzic. 

Ale jak bys mogl to podaj mi wynik a ja jakos sie uzbroje w odpowiednie wapony do tego zadania  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sebas86

 *Padre wrote:*   

> Sory za glupia prosbe ... czy moglbys mi wkleic wynik polecenia :
> 
> cat /etc/splash/<Twoj temat>/1024x768.config?

 

Ok, poświęcę się  :Wink: 

```
# Copyright 2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

#

# Theme design and graphics by

#   Blackace <blackace@gentoo.org>

#

# Theme configs and scripts by

#   Michal Januszewski <spock@gentoo.org> and Blackace <blackace@gentoo.org>

#

bgcolor=0

pic=images/verbose-800x600.png

silentpic=images/background-800x600.png

tx=0

ty=0

tw=800

th=528

text_x=5

text_y=503

text_size=18

text_color=0x8f6dff

text_font=Vera.ttf

box silent       0    527  799 527  #000000

box silent       0    528  799 563  #bca7f4 #bca7f4 #a595d3 #a595d3

box silent       0    564  799 599  #a595d3 #a595d3 #bca7f4 #bca7f4

box silent inter 0    528  0    560  #8162e7 #8162e7 #45357d #45357d

box silent       0    528  799 560  #8162e7 #8162e7 #45357d #45357d

box silent inter 0    561  0    568  #45357d #45357d #45357d #45357d

box silent       0    561  799 568  #45357d #45357d #45357d #45357d

box silent inter 0    569  0    599  #45357d #45357d #8162e7 #8162e7

box silent       0    569  799 599  #45357d #45357d #8162e7 #8162e7

rect repaint     0    527  800 600

icon images/iconbar_text.png 559 527
```

Aha, ja mam jeszcze tak zrobione. Zmieniłem link default na taki aby wskazywał na mój temat, nie ustawiam poprzez parametry. Dałem dla rozdziałki mojej (bo mi działa  :Very Happy: ) ale to chyba nie różnica.  :Wink: 

Ustawiałem wszystko wg. tego:

 *quickstart wrote:*   

> This is a short guide for those who don't have time/don't bother reading
> 
> the other docs. 
> 
> Assumptions:
> ...

 

----------

## Padre

Dzieki za ten config  :Smile: . Zobaczymy czy u mnie to przejdzie. Ja co prawda nie mam wkompilowanego obrazka w jadro.

Ale to chyba nie powinno miec znaczenia. Co prawda w moim configu nie ma tego:

```

text_size=18

text_color=0x8f6dff

text_font=Vera.ttf 

```

moze to jest powodem wystepowania tego dziwnego warninga/erora.

----------

## sebas86

No tak, bez różnicy czy w jądro na stałe czy init ram dysk, jedynie troszeczke na czasie się zyskuje i nic poza.  :Smile: 

----------

## Padre

W koncu ruszylo  :Smile: 

Powody wystepowania bledu byly nastepujace:

brak w konfigu motywu nastepujacych linijek:

```

text_x=5

text_y=503

text_size=18

text_color=0x8f6dff

text_font=luxisri.ttf

```

Nie wiem czy wszystkie sa wymagane ale moj konfig wczesniej ich nie mial i byl ten eror.

Pozatym w /etc/splash/<Theme> musi byc czcionka ktora jest w konfigu text_font albo link do owej czcionki.

Dzieki za pomoc.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## sebas86

Hm, a ciekawe co się dzieje z EndrjuX, że nie interesuje się tym wątkiem.  :Confused:  Może się wykruszył z grona użytkowników Gentoo?  :Shocked:  Bo zero odpowiedzi, w styulu "nadal nie działa", albo "o zadziałało".  :Wink: 

----------

## Padre

Moze dal sobie rade ze swoim problemem. Albo zapomnial o tym forum. A wracajac do tematu to ciekawe czemu nie wszystkie "themy" maja w konfigach poustawiane te parametry od textu. Moze to zwiazane jest z tym ze ja to konwertowalem z bootsplasha.

----------

## sebas86

Nie wiem ale na starszym splashutils nie miałem tego problemu, albo zakradł się jakiś błąd, albo autor dodał możliwość wykorzystania własnych czcionek. Szkoda tylko, że (jeśli to ten drugi wariant) nie zadbał o zgodność wstecz i nie zaplikował domyślnej czcionki.

----------

## oort

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  Ja z opcją quit miałem ten problem (przesuwający się progres bar, i na koniec blokanda na konsolę), rozwiązaniem było zmiana devfs na udev. 

 

Po całym dniu szukania znalazłem ten wątek i kogoś kto miał ten sam problem co ja  :Smile:  Gdy korzystam ze splasha z initrd, wszystko działa ok, ale gdy wkompiluję go w jądro jako initramfs system zawisa gdy skończy się uruchamiać init, bądź gdy nacisnę F2. Mam udev, więc nie wiem co jest nie tak...

EDIT:

Ufff. Wreszcie mi się udało  :Smile:  Okazało się, że brakowało w pliku z tematem tych linijek:

```

tx=25

ty=28   

tw=979

th=649

```

Teraz już nie zawisa przy starcie  :Cool: 

----------

